# Bike geklaut



## hota666 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
mir wurde in der Nacht von Sonntag (05.10.08) auf Montag (06.10.08) mein Fahrrad vor der Haustür (Koblenz/Goldgrube in der Lindenstraße) gestohlen. 
Es wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offenhalten würdet ob vielleicht der Asi-Nachbar bei euch unten drunter oder irgendjemand anderes auf einmal mit einem neuen Bike unterwegs ist.
Eine finanzielle Belohnung für Hinweise kann ich leider nicht bieten, da ich ein armer Student bin aber ein Abendessen wird schon drin sein.
Hier die Beschreibung des Fahrrads:


Carver FSX 5000 (Farbe schwarz) Fullsuspension

hinten Federdämper (keine Ahnung welche Marke, ist eh ein schwarzer Neoprenüberzug von Speedstuff drüber)

vorne Marzzochi MX Comp ETA 105mm (schwarz allerdings ohne Aufkleber, mit rot eloxierten Hebel für das ETA-System)

Bremsen Magura HS11

MAVIC Felgen

Continental Explorer 26x2.1 Reifen

Sattelstütze, Vorbau und lenker von Carver (schwarz eloxiert)

Schaltwerk Shimano XT

sonstige Merkmale: 
am Oberrohr auf der linken Seiten ist ein ziemlich tiefer Kratzer an dem das Alu vom Rahmen zu sehen ist

der rechte Bremshebel ist locker da die Schraube fehlt

sonst fällt mir nix mehr ein!




Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hoffentlich tut der Arsch mir den Gefallen und läuft mir mit dem Fahrrad mal über den Weg.


----------



## MannohnePlan (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mal die Augen aufhalten wenn ich unterwegs bin.
Aber wer lässt in der Goldgrube sein Fahrrad auch draußen stehn :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hota666 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß!
Ich ärger mich auch voll über mich selbst. Wollte eigentlich nur kurz hoch und später nochmal weiter zu einem Kumpel und bin dann aber doch zuhause geblieben weil mein Kumpel abgesagt hat und irgendwie hab ich dann vergessen, dass das Bike noch draußen steht.
Naja, shit happens!


----------



## dave (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle unbedingt noch ein Foto von Deinem Bike posten. Ansonsten noch viel Glück!


----------



## hota666 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hätte ich auch gemacht, hab nur leider keins! :-(
Voll blöd, wollte eigentlich auch noch Aushänge machen aber ohne Foto ist das ziemlich zwecklos.
Aber vermutlich hat derjenige der´s geklaut hat, dass Rad eh schon zerlegt.

Einem Kumpel von mir haben sie letztes Jahr nen Beachcruiser aus dem Hinterhof geklaut ohne das er es gemerkt hat. Der hatte einen Stand am Flohmarkt Peter-Altmeier-Ufer und auf einmal kommt da so ein Junkie mit dem seinem Fahrrad vorbei und wollte ihm das verkaufen. Mein Kumpel hat dann gemeint, dass er das Fahrrad schon nehmen würde aber für lau, weils ja schließlich seins ist. Da hat der Typ nur blöd gekuckt und versucht sich rauszureden und gemeint er hätte es vor einer Stunde einem anderen Kumpel abgekauft. Ja ne, iss klar! Sachen gibt´s!


----------



## dave (11. Oktober 2008)

> Hätte ich auch gemacht, hab nur leider keins! :-(



Ach so. Aber Vielleicht hast Du ja noch einen alten Prospekt den Du einscannen kannst oder findest Fotos im Internet.



> Aber vermutlich hat derjenige der´s geklaut hat, dass Rad eh schon zerlegt.



Dachte auch immer, dass es so laufen würde. Aber nachdem dieses Jahr bereits zwei Bikes aus KO wieder zu Ihrem Besitzer zurückfanden ...


----------



## superrocker73 (14. Oktober 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Dachte auch immer, dass es so laufen würde. Aber nachdem dieses Jahr bereits zwei Bikes aus KO wieder zu Ihrem Besitzer zurückfanden ...



Genau das kann ich auch bestätigen, die Diebe sind so dämlich,die wissen garnicht, was sie da gestohlen haben und fahren mopsfidel in der Gegend rum.
Wenn mein Rad mal wegsein sollte, was ich  natürlich nicht hoffe und auch eigentlich zu 99 % nicht passieren kann, weil ich es immer mit reinhme, egal, wo ich bin, leg' ich mich auf die Lauer und wenn ich denjenigen erwische klatscht es...aber keinen Beifall!!!!


----------

